

Ask HN: Looking for an apartment in San Fran. Can anyone help? - amarcus

I live in Australia but, will be relocating to San Fran in two weeks. I have been trying to find an apartment online. Unfortunately, there are way too many scams out there and it is very hard trying to filter down between real &#38; fake postings.<p>I have tried looking through many different listing sites (including the usuals such as cl etc..).<p>I don't know anybody in San Fran so, need to find and lock in something before I get there.<p>I am looking to be around SOMA, Rincon Hill, Downtown etc...<p>Can anybody recommend any real estate agents, apartments or legit websites that I can use?<p>Thanks,
======
dianasky
Great advice referencing Padmapper and Lovely, along with essential rental
tips: [http://jasonevanish.com/2012/05/20/sf-startup-survival-
guide...](http://jasonevanish.com/2012/05/20/sf-startup-survival-guide-how-to-
find-an-apartment-in-san-francisco/)

------
jonthepirate
What's your budget? I'm looking to rent this place 100% furnished... I can
give you a discount if you need it monthly or need to rent it for a year....

<https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/654790>

